# Deciding between BU, Emmerson, Ithaca and Chapman... HELP NEEDED!!



## Mariano (Apr 20, 2007)

hi,
i'm having a tough time deciding to which school attend. My options are:

*BU: good communications program (not too good film one), Huge, in boston, expensive (no financial aid)

*Emmerson: good film program, also expensive, also in boston (which is ok), small school

*Ithaca: gonna visit it on monday... i've heard they have a good program, that ithaca is a nice small town and that people is also nice...(got half scolarship)

*Chapman: west coast, very hollywood orientated (which i'm not sure i want),  very technical, (also got an scholarship)

PLEASE HELP!! what do you recommend? 
I think I prefer indie filmaking rather than industry,  I'm also thinking of pissibly trasnfering to nyu for the sophomore... i haven't seen ithaca yet and i've heard they have a nice film program and the school and the people is nice but i'm afraid that the town is too small... i also like the schools in boston but they haven't given any money and it might be   very hard to pay (also it jeopardizes the possibility of a MA), does boston worth that?

any other feedback in any of the schools?? any information'd help... 
thanks!


----------

